# 2010 spring turkey



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

When do you find out if you got a tag for the spring hunt ????


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

The ND game and Fish Website shows that the lottery will be held in Early-Mid March.

Hope This Helps.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I was drawn today!!unit 02!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Unit 37 today


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep. Unit 37. 1st time getting a tag. Missed the cut last year


----------

